# Meldung: "Element wurde nicht gefunden"



## Masher (30. März 2008)

Sobald ich eine Datei im alten Win.old Ordner löschen will kommt folgende Meldung:


Bitte um rasche Hilfe,
Danke im Voraus


----------



## jetztaber (30. März 2008)

Securom und Sonderzeichen?!

Da würde ich z.B. von UBCD für Windows booten und manuell löschen.


----------



## Masher (30. März 2008)

Öhm ich habe UBCD down aber wie funzt das?...bzw. wie kann ich damit die Dateien löschen?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. April 2008)

@Destructor12
Lösch doch den ganzen Windows.old Ordner(per Datenträgerbereinigung). Oder zu was brauchst du dessen Inhalt noch?


----------



## Masher (2. April 2008)

LOL du bist ein ganz ein kluger...^^
Das Löschen des Ordners funzt nicht mit der Datenträgerbreinung und mit keinem anderen Prog.....und ich will ihn ja ganz löschen nur die 2 dateien lassen sich nicht löschen----


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. April 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> LOL du bist ein ganz ein kluger...^^
> Das Löschen des Ordners funzt nicht mit der Datenträgerbreinung


Lies dir mal das durch: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933212/de
Und dann überlege mal wer hier nun ein ganz Kluger ist, oder wer in seinem Vista so dermaßen rumgefuscht hat, daß er nicht mal mehr seinen Windows.old Ordner löschen kann, bzw. nicht weis wie man ihn löscht.

Edit:
Häng die Platte doch mal als Externe(USB Gehäuse) an einen anderen Rechner und lösche dann diese Dateien. Das sollte im Normalfall funktionieren.


----------



## Masher (2. April 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Lies dir mal das durch: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933212/de
> Und dann überlege mal wer hier nun ein ganz Kluger ist, oder wer in seinem Vista so dermaßen rumgefuscht hat, daß er nicht mal mehr seinen Windows.old Ordner löschen kann, bzw. nicht weis wie man ihn löscht.
> 
> Edit:
> Häng die Platte doch mal als Externe(USB Gehäuse) an einen anderen Rechner und lösche dann diese Dateien. Das sollte im Normalfall funktionieren.


OJDA es funzt NICHT mit der datenträgerbereinigung oder mit sonstigen Lösch_Programmen...An ein Externes zu hängen funzt auch nicht -.-


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. April 2008)

@Destructor12
Noch eine Variante um Windows.old los zu werden:
Gib mal unter Start in der Suche " *cmd* " ein, und starte die cmd.exe per rechtsklick als Administrator.
Dann gibst du " *cd\* " ein und dann die Eingabetaste.
Nun gibst du " *rd windows.old /s* " ein und dann die Eingabetaste.
Wenn du aufgefordert wirst, die Eingabe zu bestätigen, drücke die Taste J und danach die Eingabetaste.
Wenn du wissen willst was der Befehl " rd " bewirkt, dann gib " rd /? " ein und bestätigen mit der Eingabetaste.
Ich hoffe das sich damit dieser Ordner samt Inhalt löschen lässt.


----------



## Masher (3. April 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Destructor12
> Noch eine Variante um Windows.old los zu werden:
> Gib mal unter Start in der Suche " *cmd* " ein, und starte die cmd.exe per rechtsklick als Administrator.
> Dann gibst du " *cd\* " ein und dann die Eingabetaste.
> ...


DANKE so hat es gefunzt....thX mfG


----------

